# Application Status has changed to " In Process "



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi every one
since Wednesday 4/01/2012 my application status has changed from "RECEIVED BY VISA OFFICE" to "IN PROCESS", does this mean something is happening? because apart from the status nothing else has changed, I mean there is nothing has added to this page:
"We received your application for permanent residence on February 9, 2010. 


We reviewed your application and sent you a letter on March 22, 2010. Please consider delays in mail delivery before contacting us. 


Your application and supporting documents were received by the London England office. They are pending review. 


We transferred your application to the London England office on March 30, 2010. The London England office may contact you"


Any idea guys?
Thanks


----------



## FSD (May 20, 2012)

Hi Asabani,

What is the status of your application now as my sister' application status as been on application in process since August 2010.

kind regards

FSD


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, since then the Status changed to " we started processing your application" and they asked some new forms to fill in (more than 2 months ago) and that is about it. a few weeks ago sent them an email and the answer was " we are processing your documents". more waiting!!!!!!!


----------

